# And the next horse in the ring is....



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

What are some of the most hilarious show names you've heard in your showing career or heard of? My favorite is "A Dusty Mess" :lol:


----------



## KenzieAndPip (Dec 19, 2013)

hgbtx said:


> What are some of the most hilarious show names you've heard in your showing career or heard of? My favorite is "A Dusty Mess" :lol:


My geldings show name is 'Sir Bob' but we haven't shown yet but we're going to soon. J know a few people who's horses have weird show names though like 'Sensational Legs' and 'Squidward'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The best one I've heard is "Second Mortgage". It was for a little grey pony.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i just remember this show jumper named "Stella". the announcer would alway announce her in a perfect Marlon Brando imitation (from the movie "Streetcar Named Desire") STEEEELLLLAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

my sister has a horse called Hilarious yes that was it's name on it's passport!!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I saw a horse at a schooling show last year named Egg McTuffin. He was a really old, graying gelding and the sweetest guy there


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

My2Geldings said:


> The best one I've heard is "Second Mortgage". It was for a little grey pony.


Lol my parents would make me do that for Bella.


----------



## Foxy7 (Jul 16, 2014)

The funniest show name I have ever heard was "Pogo's Dream To Fly". The horse was a barrel racing mare. :lol:


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

A few I can remember are 1. Almost Alpo 2. Daddy's Cadilac 3. Hoover (because of his appetite )


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Bailey Has a Pee Pee!

My friend owns a gelding who is named Bailey. After him being called a mare constantly because of his girly appearance, his name, and the fact he was decked out in purple tack, she changed his name. And got a long talking to from the judge.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a student whose horse was named "Stark Naked". It was fun to hear the announcer call.....here is ___ ____ riding Stark Naked!! I loved seeing people's heads whip around.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Best one I have heard: "Slow Down!"


----------



## aeosborne2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, this isn't an official name, but in my last show, the announcer mis-read my horse's name. Instead of saying "Barnabus," she called out "Banana-bus"! I rode the whole jump course giggling like a loon! 

Adrianne


----------



## KenzieAndPip (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh! I forgot to mention! I went to the races when I was about 6 and there was a horse there called 'Im So Confused'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

"Daddy's Empty Pockets" is my favorite so far!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

My girlfriend had a jumper she named "Thyme" and another she named "Foot".

So she was announced as "Jane Doe on Thyme" or "Jane Doe on Foot".


----------



## Siren (Jul 20, 2014)

I once watched a racehorse go whose name was "We Taught Ed". Not that funny when said slowly while enunciating. Now try saying it like a race announcer would... Quickly and strung together...

Hilarious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a friend who had an Arab named Buck Naked...

"Now entering the ride...Sally...riding Buck Naked!


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> I had a student whose horse was named "Stark Naked". It was fun to hear the announcer call.....here is ___ ____ riding Stark Naked!! I loved seeing people's heads whip around.



I didn't see that one before I posted mine about Buck Naked!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

My2Geldings said:


> The best one I've heard is "Second Mortgage". It was for a little grey pony.


You gotta love horse people with good wit. 

I wish I could contribute an awesome name but alas, I haven't been to a horse show since adolescence.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Have you all seen the race with the horses name "The Wife Knows Everything" and "The Wife Doesn't Know"?


Or the one of the horse named "_Arrrrr".._


----------



## RallyTonight (May 20, 2013)

"Daddy's Paycheck" lol


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> I had a student whose horse was named "Stark Naked". It was fun to hear the announcer call.....here is ___ ____ riding Stark Naked!! I loved seeing people's heads whip around.


I've known several people who joke about that (or Buck Naked) I didn't think anyone would do it! I guess people do...


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Well...Luca's showname is Burnt Toast. :lol:


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> Well...Luca's showname is Burnt Toast. :lol:


Lol. but "The Barn is On Fire" would also just be wrong. :shock:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

In the Nood, Hoof Hearted (say it fast haha), Daddy Said No, Dont Tell Daddy, Sofa King Slow (gotta kinda say it fast but also break it down...youll get it) Half Fast Effort(say it fast hahahahahaha)

sometimes if i felt like being Witty i went in riding Derp, Pigpen, and Under The Influence


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Illegal substance is a cool one. But my all time favorite is Fell in the Paint! Get it? A fell pony crossed with a paint horse?


----------



## Golden Pony Collector (Aug 15, 2014)

I heard one that was called money muncher


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We have one that shows as "love muffin" best said in a Barry white voice. And almost everyone expects a pony. Then he comes through the gate and he's 15hh and built like a mack truck. 1200lbs of love muffin lol.


----------



## HadleyBug (Jul 10, 2014)

Piffle Pidgen and Santa Isn't Real.. I've come across some ridiculous names.. I'll have to ask my brother for some. 

But my brother insisted I have one of my foals registered names be Tye Dye McFly.. So, that's what it is, hahah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

